

How To Sell Your Company - ramanujam
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/03/how-to-sell-your-company/

======
xianshou
I like how he doesn't even entertain the notion that his success might come in
spite of his "bad negotiation," not aided by it. Though I don't know very much
about Altucher's past endeavors, in the absence of other information, the
cases he brings up look like simple luck combined with abundant but far-from-
fully-utilized talent...

------
jholman
Since following this link, and the link from it to Altucher's blog, I've read
quite a few of his blogposts. And every post on his blog is better than this
article, and most of them are great reading. But relatively few of them are
straightforward entreporn advice of the type HN so loves.

------
vaksel
that title has very little to do with the actual article

------
DanielRibeiro
On this discussion, I really recommend Jaques's post:
<http://jacquesmattheij.com/How+To+Sell+Your+Company>

------
west
It's impossible to read just one story from James's blog. He has to be one of
the most entertaining writers online.

------
andjones
I feel the title of this link is misleading. I think it should be titled
"Follow your passion and the money will follow".

